# Pork Butts Cookin'



## Bruce B (Jan 26, 2006)

26º, not a cloud in the sky, no wind, Mr.  Jack and Coke in one hand, and the smell of hickory and apple wood wafting through the neighborhood. Ahhhh!

3 pork butts went on the WSM at 8:30, total weight just over 23lbs, rubbed with Wolfe Rub, Slabs BBQ Rub and Billy Bones Competition Rub. Dinner tomorrow and the rest going in the freezer.

Going to foil one of them when it hits 170 and see if BTGG knows of what he speaks. Now where did I put that headlamp??????? Got to go...need a refill.

Will shoot some pics in the morning


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck cousin (Brucie). 8-[ 
Sounds like you have it going on.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like a goos start...between you and Bill, I am going to do a pair tomrrow night in to Saturday!!  Looking forward to the snaps!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 27, 2006)

Good morning all, here's the 8am progress report....WSM's humming along at 243...pork butts sitting at 181-184. Waiting for that 195. Need more coffee...pics later.


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2006)

Keep us updated.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 27, 2006)

Pics...we need pics! =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Finn, you ever try a sauce called Sheely's or Shealy's, not sure on the sp.?


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2006)

This stuff. http://www.shealysbbq.com/
Nope.  I only see the mustard one in the stores.  And If I'm having a mustard based sauce.... I'm having Rev Marv's. 8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 27, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Hey Finn, you ever try a sauce called Sheely's or Shealy's, not sure on the sp.?



I've had it.  I like it.  It dosen't have quite as much snap as the Rev's.  Good on pulled pork, pork loin and chops.  Not bad on chicken wings.    

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2006)

Jack, have you had the "red" sauce?


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 27, 2006)

I've been to Shealey's in Batesburg.  They have a "red" sauce available.  I can't say it stood out as something fantastic.  Kind of like Dukes red sauce.  Shealey's is "famous" for their mustard sauce.  I can't recall ever seeing their red in the stores.  Pig Wig. carries their stuff.  I'm visititng one today to get some rasberry vinegar.  I'll check it out.  

If you are at Shealey's ask for the Pulley Bone Sammy.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 27, 2006)

Bruce, didn't I send you the Shealey's Red?
Or was it the mustard?
They sell both types here.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, that's it Cap, the red sauce.

Here are some pics of pork butts I did overnight.









I'll get some later when I pull them. I have to tell you guys though out of the three rubs I used Larry's Wolfe Rub blew the other two away. Some of the best tasting pulled pork meat and bark I've tasted. He nailed it with this rub.

The toothpick sticking out of the one is just something to keep track of which rub is on which butt.

http://community.webshots.com/album/546801082pHwaav


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm with you Bruce on Larry's rub. We did fahitas the other night with leftover chicken and steak. As I was heating the steak, I sprinkled a little of the Wolfe rub on it, man it was great. Today for lunch I had leftover chicken and sprinkled some on it....BINGO!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 27, 2006)

oh dear Lord....as if his head could get any bigger!!!! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> oh dear Lord....as if his head could get any bigger!!!! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



Better order the 3XL fez!

 :razz:  :razz:  :razz: 


Jack


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks good, Bruce ~ Better than mine!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 27, 2006)

Bruce those look delicious!
Being new at this ..I was wondering what is that brick looking thingy with the probe?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 27, 2006)

I added the final pics to the album, having a problem with image shack.

Jeff- No, when I woke up this morning all 3 were 180º or more, so I didn't foil them.


http://community.webshots.com/album/546801082pHwaav

Thanks guys!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2006)

Good job Bruce...links no workie!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Bruce ~ Love that pink white meat!  =P~  =P~


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 27, 2006)

almost looks like, well, no better not........


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Good job Bruce...*links no workie*!!


Yes they do. #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2006)

That pulled pork looked very very juicy..great job!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 28, 2006)

Yum Yum!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2006)

I've got to tell you guys that usually when I eat a PP sandwich and I have coleslaw, I will always eat the cloeslaw on the side. Today, for the first time, I put it on the sandwich, _*FANTASTIC*_, takes this thing to a whole new level. I can't believe it's taken me this long to find that out.


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I've got to tell you guys that usually when I eat a PP sandwich and I have coleslaw, I will always eat the cloeslaw on the side. Today, for the first time, I put it on the sandwich, _*FANTASTIC*_, takes this thing to a whole new level. I can't believe it's taken me this long to find that out.


Live and learn. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2006)

Kind of gives this phrase more meaning!


_Man Bruce, you've gone crazy with all the cooking you've been doing lately. 
_________________
Chris _


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2006)

I suppose I could go back to bitching about the weather.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Ben!. I couldn't figure that out for the life of me. Just looked like a spare in the bank of three!


----------

